# Some feral/strays in backyard



## andyman (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello!

I'm new here and I'm glad I found this site! 

So sit back with a cup of coffee as this post might be kind of long...

First off, I don't know too much about cats, just that my ex girlfriend used to have one... :roll: 

I'd say about 3 weeks ago I started to see what I believe to be a mother cat and her kitten. They were hanging around the back of my shed, so I started feeding them first some leftovers, now dry cat food.

It seems that they are only hanging around my backyard as them two are ALWAYS there near the shed. I've also noticed another cat which I thought was maybe the father, but I don't know if there is any relation. Sometimes they all hang out together, but mostly the mother and kitten play on the lawn when no one is around.

So now I've been feeding them for about 3 weeks. I posted some pics of them as well, but I'd like to know what everyone's opinion is if they are feral or strays. The supposed (by me ) mother and father look pretty thick and don't look like they are starving for food. But then again, I live in a pretty suburban neighborhood, so they might have been feeding from garbage cans or from other neighbors feeding them.

The mother is all gray, and the father has a white chest, belly and paws. The kitten is the cutest, he/she's a light creme color with brown ears, shnoz, tail and paws. But it's the eyes that get me...they're light blue!

PICS!

Here's all three of them:










Here's the mother:










Here's the father (with my shed in the background):










And the kitten:










They are all pretty frisky and will run if I approach them. But what I've been doing lately is putting the food and water out, then I sit on the deck stairs ( about 12 feet away) and wait for them to come out. I've been doing this for acouple of days, and they are getting used to me. That's when I took the pics. I had to use a telephoto lens to get some close ups. I also try not to make any sudden or drastic movements when I'm out there. But they didn't seem to mind the camera's shutter noise 

Anywho, last night got pretty cold (about 40 degrees). I'm here in NY, so the winters can get pretty bad. I was browsing these forums and started looking at some houses. Of course the ones that I would like to get for them are around $150-up. So what's the next best thing? To make one of course!

So I found an old octagon shaped fish tank in the basement that I no longer use. I then wrapped it completely in insulation (which I use for custom stereo installs in cars for sound deadening and heat control=this stuff is not cheap but since I had some extra....). For the bottom, I used some dry straw. I even made some small windows! Hopefully this will help when the temps drop.










So far they seem to like it, as I've seen the "mother" and "father" in there. The kitten is all over the place.

Do you think this will be warm enough for them? I know I should trap them and bring them to the vet, but I just barely had extra time to wrap the tank in insulation.

So if you have any tips please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The kitten could pass for a pure bred Seal Point Siamese! If its fur gets longer, it might be part (or all) Balinese. The parents (?) are Tabbies. The little one is definitely young enough to tame, and it's possible the adults could be too. What you should do (while trying to find out if they belong to anyone) is to continue sitting where you are, but moving the food a wee bit closer every day or two...a very small amount. Continue to sit quietly, but if the kitten (undoubtedly will be first) comes a bit closer each day, have an interactive toy and some treats. The treats will be more effective if you go somewhat easier on the food.

Of prime importance is to discover if they have homes. I doubt anyone would purposely allow that kitten out at such a young age, although some people are not as careful as we might hope. It's best if a kitten never gets outside, because it's safer, much safer. 

The adults, I believe, will also get braver in time and be tempted by treats which are closer to you each day. This takes patience. If the cats lose their "wildness" relatively easily, they are probably strays, who have been lost. If I were you, I'd try to get that kitten tamed and in the house ASAP. Many people would love to have a kitten that beautiful, which looks pure bred, whether it is or not.

If the adults have no home, it's important that they be spayed and neutered. One day when the cats are hungry (skip one meal, at least) and have a humane trap prepared with a strong smelling cat food, and camouflaged. If successful, cover the trap to keep the cat calm and take it to the Humane Society for neutering, if necessary. (Hide, so they don't see you.) Otherwise, if they are male and female, there will soon be a colony of ferals. Make sure you call a no-kill shelter, one which approves of spay/neuter/release. There is a list in the Sticky Forum. There is also a list of shelters in this forum which offer low cost spaying and neutering.

Many feral males kill kittens, so it's quite possible these cats are lost or have been strayed. As a Siamese lover, I could not resist that little Seal Point! I hope you can't either. And, of course, it is harder for adults to find homes, and as sweet as they are, Tabbies are a common color for cats. I have found them to have very nice natures, in general. I sincerely hope these kitties have good homes. I don't allow my cats outside, but some people do. In the UK, almost everyone does. I wish you and these kitties the very best luck. Please keep us informed. 

PS The Tabbies could be the kitten's parents, with a recessive Siamese gene in their ancestries. But I raised Siamese, and you could fool me!


----------



## andyman (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you for the info!

I will start to move the food dish closer to me. That sounds like a great idea!

When I first started to feed them, once I opened the back door to go outside, they would all run and hide. Now, they will run, but not as far, and they will stare at me (suedo hidden) until I leave the food and water. I'll then sit at the stairs and wait for them. And like you said, the kitten is usually the first one out eating, then the mother. I think the father comes and goes as I don't see him as often, but he's around.

I get home from work around 6-7 PM, which by then it's dark. I'll leave food out, but I can't see them come out. They did once, however, run out of my "house" that I made them, so I know they like to hang out in there now  

Weekends I can sit out more when I can find extra time. It's funny watching them , the kitten always sneaks up to the mother and "attacks" her tail. Awsome. 

What I should do now is print some of the pics I took and post them around the neighborhood. Hopefully the owners will get in contact with me before the snow starts to fall. As mush as I love that kitten, he/she should be indoors this winter as well as it's "parents".

I have some more pics of the cats in my photobucket album:
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f14/gunz1993/?sc=3

My favorite pic that I took of the kitten (I love that little guy!) :










Of course, alittle Photoshop tweaking doesn't hurt  

The kitten has gotten bigger since I first started to feed them.

I will keep all posted on the happenings!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Andyman, is there no way you could keep the kitten? I don't know if you know cats well, but they almost train themselves--once they know where the litterbox is. Although they look forward to their human being coming home, they are not as dependent as a dog. Cats are extremely easy to take care of. If you love that kitten, you should have it.

By the way, the day will come when the kitten and cats will probably come and sniff your hand. Make sure you do not move too quickly. Allow them to make the first move-always. If the kitten rubs against your hand, that will be the time to gently touch his head with a finger. Everything slowly! 

There are some stickies at the top of this page that would help you considerably. I would read them, if I were you. As far as warmth is concerned, you are doing well. Cats will not dirty their beds, and would love to have fleece on top of the straw. There are even heaters for outisde cats. The first one I found is rather expensive. I just took the first link I could find. You are very kind to care for this little family. I hope, if the little one has no home, that he will "talk you into keeping him." I know, with time, that you will grow to love them all. if they stay. Adults are harder to place in homes, of course, because most people want kittens. Well, I think I've gone far enough with this, probably too far, so I'll conclude with that....food for thought.  

http://shopping.msn.com/results/shp/?bC ... 12-4530102


----------



## andyman (Oct 16, 2006)

I would love to keep the little one!

If the signs I posted doesn't get a result, eventually I will bring them all to the vet for TNR. After I manage to trap them of course. But I don't know if it's too early to do so for the kitten's sake. Obviously I'd bring them all at once (not separating the mother and kitten) if I did. But then if I leave the "parents" somewhere for adoption, I would like to keep the little one. 

I'll read up some more like you recommended. That heating pad does look good though  hhhhmmmmm

Someone told me that putting clothes/blankets at the bottom of the cat "house" will promote fleas/ticks to live there. Is this correct? Does it matter what type of material it is? If fleece is good, I do have some extra that I will most definitely lay at the bottom. I'm also looking for some large styrafoam coolers, but it's hard as it's getting into winter and I can't find a store that stocks them yet. :? 

Thanks for all your help so far Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

About the fleece--I have found some information for you:


> Insulation
> The cats' shelter will be warmer and cozier if you put loose insulating material inside. The material must be dry and loose, so that the cats can burrow into and underneath it. Straw is the best, while shredded newspaper will also work. The worst are blankets, towels or folded newspaper. Because the cats can only lie on top of these materials, they actually draw out body heat and defeat the purpose. But do keep in mind, if you use insulating materials, you must be able to change them regularly in order to ensure they stay dry. If you can't, it's better not to use anything except the shelter itself.


You can find more information here:
http://www.neighborhoodcats.org/info/wintershelter.htm

Of course, you wouldn't want it to get wet, or the cats would be colder. You'd have to choose the location of the box carefully tp male sure rain or snow could not get into their little home. 

Many shelters spay or neuter kittens, to make sure they can't breed. I have my animals spayed/neutered by six months.

I doubt the kitten is still nursing from the mother, so I think it would be fine to trap the adults for altering. Keep us informed, please!


----------

